# Can Substrate Colour Affect Breeding???



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

I was just wondering if the colour or shade of substrate used can affect breeding.

i dont mean the survival rate or anything.

im wondering if Ps tend to breed more on dark substrates, or light substrates????

i was just sitting there thinking to myself "hmm...i wonder...." and thought id check it out.

thanks a lot


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I really do not know for sure....

But i would think they will probably breed on a darker substrate.
I really could not see any breeding taking place over a bright coloured substrate such as those horrific bright pink and neon green substrates









But then again, it must also depend on the individual fish. Just like agression, it all depends on the fish.

If they want to breed that bad, they will probably do it regardless of what colour substrate they are on.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

oh jesus, i hope the Ps would have the class NOT to breed on a bright pink substrate :laugh:

i was thinking more along the lines of sand. like do you think they would breed more on dark coloured sand, or light coloured sand???

im going to buy my sand today, and am just trying to decide. i dont think i have enough cash for all black sand. but if i can find it, i might mix in a couple of parts black. i was thinking of tryign to find a nice browny colour for the sand. not too light. i was thinking of trying to match the sand colour to some of the pictures i have from my trip down the amazon. try to match to colour of the river bottom to my tank. hopefully it works


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

As long as thier comfortable, IMO it doesn't matter.


----------

